# Just Wondering



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

As We All Know, After This Year The Goat Will Be Discontinued. Right Now I Have A Stock Grill On My 05. I Am Wondering If It Would Be A Good Move To Go Ahead And Buy A Sport Grill While They Are Still In Stock. It Would Be Interesting To Know How Many Of You Have The Sport Grill And If So, Any Regrets? Also, How Many Of You Think It's Best To Stay Stock?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

If it's what you want, then I see no reason why you shouldn't get it while they are still available.


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a set. Love the way it looked just on my stock 04'. Now, with other SAP parts on the car. I love them even more. I can also save my stock grills for restoration in 20 years. That is if i do so.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

oldgoat said:


> As We All Know, After This Year The Goat Will Be Discontinued. Right Now I Have A Stock Grill On My 05. I Am Wondering If It Would Be A Good Move To Go Ahead And Buy A Sport Grill While They Are Still In Stock. It Would Be Interesting To Know How Many Of You Have The Sport Grill And If So, Any Regrets? Also, How Many Of You Think It's Best To Stay Stock?


I probably go against the grain here, but I really like the way the stock 
grills are. Not to say I don't like the SAP. Just saying I like the stock look
too much to mess with the hassle and expense of changing them out. 
Gotta admit they look better though on the 04's than on the 05/06's IMHO. 
However, just think if you did purchase them while they are still available
at least you or the next owner would have the option to change them
out. (boy, I bet this post didn't help a bit huh?)


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

man get the sap grilles. and then have it painted the color of the car(no need if you have QSM) take a look.

befor paint









after paint


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 9, 2004)

My dealer told me today they are discontinued already. Is this true... and if not who has them or does anyone know the GM part number?


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

Talk to Fred Beans, or Dublin Motor Sports. They are both sponcers of the other GTO web sights, and are both great to deal with.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> I probably go against the grain here, but I really like the way the stock
> grills are.


No, same here. Not that they don't look good, but they look like the GrandAm grills.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> No, same here. Not that they don't look good, but they look like the GrandAm grills.


*

My wife's Grand-Am doesn't have grills. Her's has Ram-Air intake with no grills.*

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=810&stc=1&d=1165676003
Grand-am front2.jpg


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice! Your wife does good work – LOL.


----------

